# Dewa



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

How much DEWA per month do you guys pay on average for a studio apartment? I just got my first bill and I think it's way too high especially that I haven't turned on the A/C much in the last month.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

How much was it? Did it have housing fee included?


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

It was AED 1,100



flossie said:


> How much was it? Did it have housing fee included?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

If the housing fee was included, it's not too high. We have a villa with a lawn that needs watering and our last bill was 1600 Dirhams not including the housing fee.


----------

